# Choix du pronom pour un verbe pronominal à l'infinitif : se, nous, vous…



## Eurekamy

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours un gros doute quand il s'agit de choisir vous et se (ou parfois nous et se) avec certains verbes pronominaux comme dans l'exemple suivant :

"vous suivrez vos instincts sans se préoccuper des autres"

"vous suivrez vos instincts sans vous préoccuper des autres"

Est-ce que cela dépend de la nature du verbe pronominal : réciproque, réfléchi ? Ou est-ce que c'est une question de sens ?

Ce qui me dérange c'est que je vois souvent écrit se avec nous et vous comme dans le 1er exemple. je me demandais si ce n'était pas parce que certaines personnes l'utilisent à l'orale ?

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut accorder le pronom avec le sujet, donc :

_*Vous* suivrez vos instincts sans *vous* préoccuper des autres._


----------



## JClaudeK

Eurekamy said:


> Ce qui me dérange c'est que je vois souvent écrit se avec nous et vous comme dans le 1er exemple.


C'est effectivement une faute relativement fréquente, hélas.


----------



## Thynes

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante : "Quel plaisir de pouvoir enfin *se* débarrasser de ce troupeau de losers et de continuer comme bon nous semble !", faut-il écrire "se débarrasser" ou "nous débarrasser" ?

Merci !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Ici, les deux sont possibles suivant l'intention voulue.


----------



## silverwhite

Bonjour !

Je voulais savoir quel pronom réfléchi il faut utiliser dans la structure *aider à + verbe pronominal*.

- Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider à m'occuper / vous occuper de lui ?
- Il nous a aidés à nous occuper / s'occuper d'elle.


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## snarkhunter

(de)Bonjour,

Le pronom doit correspondre au complément d'objet direct du verbe "aider", qui sera aussi le sujet du verbe "s'occuper (de)".

Ici : "me / m' " et "nous / nous"

La première phrase est donc correcte dans chacun des deux exemples donnés :

_"Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider à m'occuper de lui ?"
"Il nous a aidés à nous occuper d'elle."_


----------



## OLN

Il faut veiller à ce que le pronom réfléchi s'accorde au sujet qui fait l'action (ici,  _s'occuper de qn ou qc_).

- Est-ce que vous pouvez *m'*aider à *m'*occuper de lui ? oui
...* m'*aider à *vous* occuper de lui ? non

Puis-je te/la,le/vous/nous/les aider à te/se/vous/nous/se + verbe... ?
Peux-tu me /le,la/me/nous/les/ aider à me/se/nous/se + verbe ?
Peux-tu les aider à s'habiller ?
Dois-je vous aider à vous habiller ?

- Il *nous* a aidés à *nous* occuper d'elle. 
Il *nous* a aidés à *s'*occuper d'elle 

Je *t'*ai aidée à *t'*habiller.
Vous *les* avez aidées à *se* rhabiller.


----------



## silverwhite

Merci !

J'hésitais parce que je pensais au cas où la personne qui aide remplace complètement la personne originale et fait toute l'action de "s'occuper"


----------



## OLN

L'aide apportée ne change rien. Le sujet de _s'occuper_ reste le même, qu'il soit aidé ou non. Et puis aider quelqu'un n'est de tout manière pas le remplacer dans sa tâche. La logique m'échappe. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le principe est le même que lorsqu'on dit  _Il vous demande de vous asseoir, Elle m'oblige à me lever tôt._


----------



## deborah1993

Bonjour tout le monde, encore une question qui me perturbe. j'ai appris que pour le verbe pronominal, le pronom "se" doit corresponde au sujet, par example, "je dois me lever à 6h demain matin"; mais ici il y a une phrase  "Nous nous couchons tôt pour se lever  tôt. "   est-ce que c'est correct? est-ce qu'il faut changer "se" par "nous"?
Je vous remercie aussi!


----------



## Yendred

_*Nous *nous couchons tôt pour *nous *lever tôt. _
ou, en langage relâché :
_*On *se couche tôt pour *se *lever tôt. _

Mais le mélange des deux dans la même phrase est franchement incorrect.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le pronom réfléchi ou réciproque d'un verbe pronominal se réfère en effet toujours au sujet, parfois implicite. Ici le sujet est clair : c'est _nous_ qui fait l'action de _se lever tôt_.


----------



## danguba

Corrigez, svp. :  J'ai envie de me reposer ou j'ai envie de se reposer.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

_me_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

*J'*ai envie de *me* reposer.
*Tu* as envie de *te* reposer.
*Il* a envie de *se* reposer.
*Nous* avons envie de *nous* reposer.
*Vous* avez envie de *vous* reposer.
*Ils* ont envie de *se* reposer.


----------



## Terio

J'ajouterais :

*On* a envie de *se* reposer.


----------



## mouton.noir

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé une phrase suivante dans un manuel de la langue française : "Votre conseil m'a permis de me débrouiller sans difficulté".

Je sais qu'on peut dire : "Nous allons nous voir à la gare". Dans cette phrase on trouve le verbe "se voir" sous la forme de "nous voir" parce que le sujet de la phrase est "nous". 

Dans la première phrase, je comprends que le vrai sujet est "je" et qu'on trouve le verbe "se débrouiller" sous la forme de "me débrouiller". Mais le sujet de la phrase est "votre conseil". Comment on peut expliquer cette phénomène grammaticalement ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

Le sujet est : *Votre conseil.*
Le verbe est : *a permis* (verbe permettre)
Les compléments sont : "*à moi*"   et    "*de me débrouiller...*"

*Votre conseil* *a permis* *à moi* *de me débrouiller sans difficulté*
*Sujet * *     verbe* *complément 1* *complément 2*

Le premier complément est positionné devant le verbe, sous la forme " m' " :
*Votre conseil**      m'           **a permis* *    de me débrouiller sans difficulté*
*Sujet * *complément 1    verbe* *complément 2*

Le second complément contient le verbe "se débrouiller" à l'infinitif, mais ça n'est pas le verbe de la phrase principale, et "je" n'est pas son sujet.


----------



## mouton.noir

Merci, Michelvar, 

Oui, je comprends la structure de la phrase. La question est pourquoi l'on met "me" au lieu de "se". On ne dit pas "Votre conseil m'a permis de se débrouiller sans difficulté" ?


----------



## Bezoard

dans "se débrouiller", le pronom soit se référer à la personne qui se débrouille, même si cette personne n'est pas le sujet de la phrase mais le complément d'objet indirect direct ; donc on écrit :
_Votre conseil *m*'a permis de *me* débrouiller sans difficulté
Votre conseil *lui* a permis de *se* débrouiller sans difficulté
Votre conseil *nous* a permis de *nous* débrouiller sans difficulté
Votre conseil *leur* a permis de *se* débrouiller sans difficulté
Ce conseil *t*'a permis de *te* débrouiller sans difficulté
Ce conseil *vous* a permis de *vous* débrouiller sans difficulté_


----------



## mouton.noir

Bonjour, Bezoard

J'ai bien compris. Je n'avais pas rencontré ce type de phrase et j'ai apris que le pronom peut se référer au complément d'objet. Je vous remercie vivement pour ces informations.


----------



## Thynes

Et dans la phrase suivante : "Même seul, il reste dangereux. Alors ça vous dit de nous aider à nous débarrasser de lui avant de *s'/nous* affronter" ? Les deux sont-ils possibles également ?


----------



## atcheque

@Thynes  plus de contexte requis


----------



## Thynes

Il s'agit de deux équipes de deux qui vont s'allier contre un adversaire qui est désormais seul. Ensuite, ces deux équipes s'affronteront à leur tour.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux pronoms sont envisageables, mais seul _nous_ est pour moi vraiment naturel dans ce cas. Contrairement à la phrase _Quel plaisir de pouvoir enfin *se* débarrasser de X_, qui peut être considérée comme impersonnelle, ici je ne me verrais pas mettre autre chose que _nous_ étant donné que ce pronom est déjà mentionné deux fois dans la phrase. Par ailleurs, avec _se_ on ne sait plus très bien qui ce pronom représente ; l'adversaire seul pourrait en faire partie.


----------



## nicduf

"Nous affronter ": après le contexte donné, il est clair que "nous" est mis pour les deux équipes qui s'allient pour défaire leur adversaire commun avant de s'affronter. Celui qui parle fait partie de l'une des équipes.


----------



## Thynes

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux pronoms sont envisageables, mais seul _nous_ est pour moi vraiment naturel dans ce cas. Contrairement à la phrase _Quel plaisir de pouvoir enfin *se* débarrasser de X_, qui peut être considérée comme impersonnelle, ici je ne me verrais pas mettre autre chose que _nous_ étant donné que ce pronom est déjà mentionné deux fois dans la phrase. Par ailleurs, avec _se_ on ne sait plus très bien qui ce pronom représente ; l'adversaire seul pourrait en faire partie.


Merci pour votre réponse ! On trouve tellement souvent "se" à la place de "nous" que j'hésite souvent, du coup...


----------

